# Collaborating



## DCBluesman (Sep 6, 2005)

This is an amazing _*Eagle-ized*_ blank--bloodwood and ash.  Based on the comments it has garnered in person, I think I'll buy a few more of these the next time Eagle offers them. 







Comments are always welcome and I *thank you* for looking at my work. [8D]


----------



## PenWorks (Sep 6, 2005)

Wow ! leave it to Eagle, nice pen Lou.


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 7, 2005)

All I can say is, WOW!!! Oh, and that is so [8D][8D][8D]! Nice job on the blank, Lou!


----------



## chigdon (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice careful hand.  I would love to have a nice stash of those blanks.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Sep 7, 2005)

Truly awesome, Lou and Eagle!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice turning job on an Eagle blank. The color combo is very intriquiging.


----------



## Ron Mc (Sep 7, 2005)

Lou,
Great looking pen. I really like the way the ash looks with the blood wood. Ash looks to be almost white!


----------



## rtjw (Sep 7, 2005)

Great Looking pen and blank.


----------



## JimGo (Sep 7, 2005)

Holy Cow!  That's a beauty!


----------



## elody21 (Sep 7, 2005)

Beautiful job and beautiful blank!


----------



## MDWine (Sep 7, 2005)

It is a very pretty pen, indeed... very elegant.
I may have to watch for that availability too!
Thanks, Lou!


----------



## DCBluesman (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks for the generous words.  The ash and bloodwood is particularly attractive in person.  I feel lucky to be getting a glimpse of what Eagle must go through when he starts shaping one of these blanks.  It's hard to keep that big ____ _____ grin off your face! []


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Sep 7, 2005)

It's amazing what happens when folks work together!


----------



## Turnitall (Sep 8, 2005)

Please excuse me, I am not trying to be a wise guy, but as a newbie here I have been lurking alot and visiting the various member photo albums.  On thing struck me as odd was your use of the term "collaboration".   the piano pen and the flag pen, are for sale at Kallenshan Hardwoods, and this new pen blank you said was purchased from EAGLE.  How is buying pen blanks a collaboration? Webster defines Collaboration as as "working together, especially in some literary, artistic, or scientific undertaking".  This would preclude purchasing and assembling components.  If that were the case, all of our pens would be collaborations with the turner, the kit manufacturer, and mother Nature for growing such lovely wood.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Turnitall_
> <br />Please excuse me, I am not trying to be a wise guy, but as a newbie here I have been lurking alot and visiting the various member photo albums.  On thing struck me as odd was your use of the term "collaboration".   the piano pen and the flag pen, are for sale at Kallenshan Hardwoods, and this new pen blank you said was purchased from EAGLE.  How is buying pen blanks a collaboration? Webster defines Collaboration as as "working together, especially in some literary, artistic, or scientific undertaking".  This would preclude purchasing and assembling components.  If that were the case, all of our pens would be collaborations with the turner, the kit manufacturer, and mother Nature for growing such lovely wood.



I don't care about Webster, Lou and I had conversations and the end result was a blank that would "fit" the pen he was to use it on.
That, in my estimation is collaborating.
Lou and I call it brainstormning.
Each blank I make has an intended "kit" in mind.
Though some will go well on different pens based on the size and length it isn't just a case of gluing wods together.


----------



## Ligget (Sep 8, 2005)

That is one BEAUTIFUL pen! []
Well done to both Eagle and Lou![][]


----------



## btboone (Sep 8, 2005)

The white wood with the way the grain sparkles reminds me of the sand discussed in another thread.  That would be a trick; a sand and wood lamination pen.


----------



## DCBluesman (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Turnitall_
> <br />Please excuse me, I am not trying to be a wise guy, but as a newbie here I have been lurking alot and visiting the various member photo albums.  On thing struck me as odd was your use of the term "collaboration".   the piano pen and the flag pen, are for sale at Kallenshan Hardwoods, and this new pen blank you said was purchased from EAGLE.  How is buying pen blanks a collaboration? Webster defines Collaboration as as "working together, especially in some literary, artistic, or scientific undertaking".  This would preclude purchasing and assembling components.  If that were the case, all of our pens would be collaborations with the turner, the kit manufacturer, and mother Nature for growing such lovely wood.




What's your point?  If you don't like what I choose to call it, call it something else when you do it.  As far as I am concerned when two artists efforts go into producing something, it's a collaboration.


----------



## JHFerrell (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm with Lou and Eagle on this one....sure seems like a collaboration to me. 

edit.....BTW, it is a beautiful pen guys. Congrats


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Turnitall_
> <br />Please excuse me, I am not trying to be a wise guy, but as a newbie here I have been lurking alot and visiting the various member photo albums.  On thing struck me as odd was your use of the term "collaboration".   the piano pen and the flag pen, are for sale at Kallenshan Hardwoods, and this new pen blank you said was purchased from EAGLE.  How is buying pen blanks a collaboration? Webster defines Collaboration as as "working together, especially in some literary, artistic, or scientific undertaking".  This would preclude purchasing and assembling components.  If that were the case, all of our pens would be collaborations with the turner, the kit manufacturer, and mother Nature for growing such lovely wood.





I'm with Lou here. What is your point? I have three blanks from Eagle acquired in a trade. Had four, one has been turned. To please your sensitivities, what would you like us to call this joint effort? [?][?]


----------



## Chuck Key (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman_
> 
> what would you like us to call this joint effort? [?][?]



conÂ·glomÂ·erÂ·aÂ·tion  kon-glom-er-ra shun)
n. 

1. The act or process of conglomerating. 
2. The state of being conglomerated. 
3. An accumulation of miscellaneous things. 

Edit in:

conglomeration

n 
1: a rounded spherical form [syn: conglobation] 
2: a sum total of many heterogenous things taken together [syn: aggregate, congeries] 
3: an occurrence combining miscellaneous things into a (more or less) rounded mass 
[syn: conglobation]



Chuckie


----------



## ctEaglesc (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey guys,
I came on a little strong.
Turnitall is new though I don't know if he was a "lurker" before he registered.
Why don't we wait for me to take an unpopular postion and then you can all pile on me.[]
I don't think he meant any harm by his remark he just wasn't aware of the working relationship Lou and I have for "bainstorming"
I know what it's like to be misunderstood.[^]


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Turnitall_
> <br />Please excuse me, I am not trying to be a wise guy,
> 
> snip
> ...



I was wondering that too.


----------



## DCBluesman (Sep 8, 2005)

I don't give a damn what you want to call it.  Do you REALLY care what I call it?  If you do, take your semantics question to "Casual Conversation" where perhaps someone might care.


----------



## btboone (Sep 8, 2005)

They took turns at the lathe; Eagle did the red part, Lou did the white part.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Sep 8, 2005)

Chuckie,
Please kick yourself in the butt if you are calling this pen a conglomeration. []

Also, could we please stop the practice of not liking pens or techniques based on the turner or turners?  Certain members really need to count to 10 million before posting digs at other members' work.  Don't ask, you know d*** well who you are! [!]


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Sep 8, 2005)

Who is making digs at other peoples work?  I don't see one negative remark about this pen.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ron in Drums PA_
> <br />Who is making digs at other peoples work?  I don't see one negative remark about this pen.


Yep pretty innovative if you ask me.


----------



## woodscavenger (Sep 8, 2005)

Websters??  Digs??  Splitting hairs.....who gives a crap that is an awesome PEN!  So zip your lips or duct tape your fingers together and get out to the pen shop and make something!  Nice work guys!


----------



## DCBluesman (Sep 9, 2005)

Thanks, again, to all of you who have posted positive and encouraging comments.  They are greatly appreciated.


----------



## chigdon (Sep 9, 2005)

I think the pen is amazing and the lamination by Eagle is excellent as usual.  I wish I could limit my comments to the pen (since that is what this forum is meant for anyway).  I am pretty new to this group but I have to say it is embarrasing to see what keeps happening.  

I don't know anyone here personally but I imagine everyone is level headed in person.  Give people anonymity and quick response time and you get a mess.  I don't want to jump into the fray; I just don't understand why so many threads start off talking about pen turning (imagine that) and degrade into a shouting match.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Sep 9, 2005)

Isn't a beating up part of the initiation? [?][][]  We all get whooped on now and then.


----------



## mik (Sep 9, 2005)

Inspired - collaboration - mmmm![8D]


----------



## Darley (Sep 9, 2005)

Lou nice pen and nice combination.

Eagle should sell your pen blanks on E-bay you will make a fortune,  BTW nice blank, ho!  I did one blank, took me 2 days to do it, will explain when the pen is turned.

Thanks for sharing your collaboration you 2


----------



## Ron Mc (Sep 10, 2005)

Wait! Did I miss a pen somewhere? LOL


----------



## CPDesigns (Sep 10, 2005)

Wow, double wow, and triple wow! Outstanding work making the blank Eagle; and fantastic job bringing out the best in that blank Lou. Great teamwork!


----------



## swm6500 (Sep 21, 2005)

Collaboration or not, that is a fantastic looking pen made by Lou using a blank made by Eagle.


----------



## Fleabit (Sep 23, 2005)

Lou:  Great job on the turning AND finishing of that pen.  Keeping the red from bleeding to the white was managed excellently (me....I claim I am mixing the colors []).  Nice "popping" of the grain in the bloodwood.  Overall...I love it!

Eagle:  Again, I like the way you can combine woods in different combinations to come up with these blanks.  I wish I had a smidge of your talent....great job on that blank.  Let me know the next time you are going to make up a batch.


----------



## Murphy (Oct 4, 2005)

This pen is fantastic. How did you stop the colours from bleeding?
Dale


----------

